
Bluetooth could be the surprise assassin of Huawei's smartphone business - stephencoyner
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/05/24/bluetooth-could-be-the-surprise-assassin-of-huaweis-smartphone-business/
======
gbil
Over the last couple of days the REAL problem behind this ban has appeared,
the all these non profit "associations" are in reality governed by US laws. I
now have the urge to search what is the relative situation with the UN
headquarters which are located in the US and similar US sanctions to UN
members - probably covered by some exception but I want to learn more now

